# Pappillary cancer-does any one find this odd.



## PAM D (Mar 23, 2010)

I was diagnosed with Pappillary Thyroid Cancer earlier this year and my Endo told me that this type was normally caused by radiation exposure.

Now my older sister had went 6 months ago becuase she was having trouble swallowing and they found two nodules on her Thyroid, the doctor had done ultrasound and then needle biopsy and said they were ok and would check in 6 months. When we found out about my Thyroid cancer she made an appointment with my doctor to get a second opinion, had some additional test and they said she needed surgery to remove it because was a very good chance it was cancer. She had the entire Thyroid removed two weeks ago and guess what she also has Pappillary Cancer.

I just find this a very odd thing with two sisters having this and they say it is not a hereditary thing? It just worries me since I also have other sisters and brothers and also a 14 year old daughter.


----------



## chopper (Mar 4, 2007)

PAM D said:


> I was diagnosed with Pappillary Thyroid Cancer earlier this year and my Endo told me that this type was normally caused by radiation exposure.
> 
> Now my older sister had went 6 months ago becuase she was having trouble swallowing and they found two nodules on her Thyroid, the doctor had done ultrasound and then needle biopsy and said they were ok and would check in 6 months. When we found out about my Thyroid cancer she made an appointment with my doctor to get a second opinion, had some additional test and they said she needed surgery to remove it because was a very good chance it was cancer. She had the entire Thyroid removed two weeks ago and guess what she also has Pappillary Cancer.
> 
> I just find this a very odd thing with two sisters having this and they say it is not a hereditary thing? It just worries me since I also have other sisters and brothers and also a 14 year old daughter.


Not herediatary? Not sure about that. Im a guy with Hashi's and Graves (a little unusual). My uncle has Graves and his sister (my mom) had a thyroidectomy for Hashi's/nodules. I truly believe thyroid trouble of all sorts is hereditary....


----------



## hillaryedrn (Dec 14, 2009)

There isn't a DIRECT hereditary link with papillary carcinoma like there is for Medullary carcinoma. That doesn't mean, however, that there isn't a "familial tendency". For instance, my grandfather died of thyroid cancer, my father had thyroid cancer (both of theirs were type unknown), and I had precancerous lesions in my thyroid. Mine were follicular with hurthle cells. This isn't a known hereditary carcinoma either, but there is obviously a familial tendency! Just have your family members watch their thyroid and be armed with the knowledge of you and your sister. Oh, by the way, papillary isn't necessarily caused by radiation.


----------



## PAM D (Mar 23, 2010)

Thanks for the replies!


----------



## hillaryedrn (Dec 14, 2009)

No problem!


----------



## debbieh (Jun 15, 2010)

I don't find it odd at all. My brother had it first 8 years ago, then I had it 2 years ago. Both had the entire thyroid removed.


----------



## redbird2448 (Feb 28, 2010)

My mom had a nodule removed when about the age i am now. Hers was not cancer,mine was.
I have a client that told me both he and his daughter had Pap. cancer.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

PAM D said:


> Thanks for the replies!


Could have to do with where you all grew up too! There are areas in the U.S. that are considered "thyroid belts" with Nevada and proximity being one.

Ohio and all through there is another.

This is interesting about living near nuclear reactors.......
http://www.philly.com/philly/news/local/82341687.html


----------



## stacy80 (Feb 22, 2010)

When I was diagnosed with papillary carcinoma my doctor asked me if there was any family history of thyroid cancer or diseases and he was rather surprised when I said no so I think it tends to run in families even if it is not technically hereditary. I was also asked if I was exposed to high radiation amounts so who knows. We really have no idea how I wound up with it. Hope you and your sister are doing well!


----------



## PAM D (Mar 23, 2010)

I am doing very well. I was just in to my Endo this week and all of my levels seem to be good, didn't have to adjust my medication.

Now my sister is not doing so well, she is having a very hard time swallowing, still alot of swelling in her neck and this is around 4 weeks after surgery.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

PAM D said:


> I am doing very well. I was just in to my Endo this week and all of my levels seem to be good, didn't have to adjust my medication.
> 
> Now my sister is not doing so well, she is having a very hard time swallowing, still alot of swelling in her neck and this is around 4 weeks after surgery.


Sure am glad to hear you are doing well but very upset about your sis.

Has she been back to the surgeon? What if she has an abcess or something like that?

This is not good. Let me know.


----------



## PAM D (Mar 23, 2010)

She went for what they call a "cookie" test last week to check her swallowing, goes to the surgeon tomorrow for the results.

In the mean time she had been to the Endo this week and told him about the problem with choking and he says there are a few possibilities they could look into, so we will see what the surgeon says.

She is very worried because she will be doing the RAI treatment and she cannot swallow pills at all. She actually had to go on liquid calcium because she was not able to swallow the pills.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

PAM D said:


> She went for what they call a "cookie" test last week to check her swallowing, goes to the surgeon tomorrow for the results.
> 
> In the mean time she had been to the Endo this week and told him about the problem with choking and he says there are a few possibilities they could look into, so we will see what the surgeon says.
> 
> She is very worried because she will be doing the RAI treatment and she cannot swallow pills at all. She actually had to go on liquid calcium because she was not able to swallow the pills.


Why doesn't she have the surgery instead?


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

RAI can be taken in liquid form, sipped through a straw and is very tasteless.


----------

